# Marilyn Bunroe and her babies - A little family rescued from death row



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

Some of you may have been following the story of Marilyn, a very young mother bunny who delivered a litter of 4 tiny babies at a shelter in California, and was then given 24 hours to be rescued or be killed. The shelter advocate contacted The Rabbit Haven of Scotts Valley (a rescue that I am the webmaster for), and my family and I rescued Marilyn and her litter. I will try to keep folks updated on her and the babies on this blog.

For some context, here is the original rescue appeal that I posted in the "Rescue Me" forum: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31639&forum_id=7

This is Marilyn at the shelter before anyone knew that she was pregnant:


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

The family was transported to me when the babies were two days old. Four kits in total, 3 white ones with hotot eyes and one small black one with some partial dutch markings. Here is Mom and the babies on the night of their rescue:


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

I am also keeping a posting on The Rabbit Haven website that tracks the rescue and the development of the babies. You can read it here http://therabbithaven.org/MarilynAppeal_010608.html


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are the babies at five days. The shelter inadvertently destroyed the nest as they were cleaning the kennel, so I had to make a new nest for them out of hay:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and continue a bit of the conversation that was going on in the original thread.

About the black baby - I find myself wondering if it could have a different father (I don't know her history) and therefore look different because of that. (I know does have two uterine horns and they can give birth hours apart and sometimes a day or so apart because of this). I also wonder if it has a dwarfing gene that perhaps the others don't have - but then again - I would think all would have a dwarfing gene thanks to mama's breed and small size.

I would say that if the baby continues to get good feedings from mama and have the ping pong size belly - just in a smaller proportion - then the odds are good it is a runt and will survive. I'm guessing it could always stay smaller than its littermates.

I am so interested in following these rabbits - her story really called out to me and I'm so happy that you rescued her. 

Do you find yourself getting attached to her or one of the babies? Will you be able to let them go when they're all weaned?

Just curious......

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

I love her name!!! LOL! Marilyn Bunroe! Perfect!

I cannot wait to see the face of that little black one! They are just as cute as can be! Is Marilyn pretty sweet? she has a look that makes me think she really is but I know those little hotot and hotot crosses can be a bit rotten!


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

We have had a parade of dozens of short term fosters through our home, some for as little as 6 hours between legs of a transport chain, some overnight for early morning drop offs at the vet, some for a few weeks and a couple for several months. We did adopt one of our fosters (the one-eyed polish dwarf in my avatar is our little Deanna, she was a foster who never left), but for the most part we have been able to send them on their way with a kiss on the head and a little sniff of sadness. One little girl we had for a week name Luchi really stole my heart. She was another death row rescue, very maloccluded front teeth, I got her right out of the shelter. We had her for her spay, teeth fixing and post-spay recovery. She was very sweet, and liked to lay on my chest on the sofa while I read a book. It was hard leting her go. When our kids did their Christmas wish lists, my younger daughter put "Luchi" as items 1 2 and 3 on her wish list.

We had a previous litter for a couple of months, as well as 3 6 week old orphans. I think we'll be OK. I worry about the little black one because I would feel like I let him/her down if I somehow screw up and the baby dies. I want to give these guys the best shot at a good life that I can. Of the 4, the black one is the one that calls to me most. Who doesn't root for the underdog, or in this case, the underbun?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2008)

I think if the black one were to pass - it would not be from anything you've done or haven't done. I mean - mama hasn't rejected it - she's giving it extra feedings (yeah mama) and if it passes I would think it would have to be because of internal problems which would cause it a life of pain if it did survive.

That doesn't mean I still don't cry when I lose a baby....I cry when they're stillborn and I cry when I lose them at a day old and two days old and well...whenever I lose them. 

But I've watched mamas and learned that they know when there is something wrong with their babies and they will oftentimes push a sick one out so they can take care of the healthy ones and give them all of their attention.

I did have one doe that tried to save a peanut....she practically lived in there with it and she fed it like 8 times a day or something for the first three days of its life. I think it was the fourth day when she started staying away from the nest and giving me pitiful looks. She still fed the others - but she was so sad. It passed away late in the day and I think she knew she couldn't save it and felt bad. I held her in my arms and we grieved together for a bit and then she went on to love on her surviving babies and do great.

I think if Marilyn isn't pushing the baby out of the nest and she's giving it the extra feedings - that baby sure has a lot on its side for survival...

Peg


----------



## BCbunnybabes (Jan 11, 2008)

Aww. Those buns are so lucky to have found you. They are all adorable. I love mama's name too cool.


----------



## osprey (Jan 12, 2008)

The babies are a week old today! The little black one is hanging in there, mom takes care of him/her and I give him/her a couple of extra feedings with mom each day. His belly never seems to fill up at night, but it does in the morning. I wonder if mom produces more milk in the morning? I hope he/she pulls through. I spoke to Auntie Heather tonight and she said that there is always a slight chance that this baby is not even from Marilyn's litter, that the shelter just threw this baby in with her's. These kinds of things happen at shelters all the time. We had one group of orphans come in with their "mother", who turned out to be an unaltered male!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 12, 2008)

That is just SO much preciousness (hey! it's a word cause I say so! LOL) to even begin to describe! I love all of them!!!


----------



## Ringer (Jan 12, 2008)

How sweet they are. My Ringer 's litter was a little different too. Three black ones and one tort. Tannish.

The daddy isa tan rex and momma is gray with black face and white necklace. None of them were rexes though. Her second litter was 2 black, one light tan and two gray. No whites! lol my grand daughter wanted a little white baby. 

I think the little blackies were the prettiest. One had a white nose. Maybe your little blackie was a toss in. A nice surprise though.


----------



## osprey (Jan 13, 2008)

On the advice of the more experienced fosters in our rescue, my kids and I have started handling the babies more to get them used to people. They are little pee machines! It is so funny, as soon as you pick one up and put it on your lap in a blanket, it pees on you!. Even the tiny black one peed on my daughter this morning, which made me happy because output means he's getting input.

The babies are getting out of the nest pretty often now. I switched momma from a crock water bowl to a bottle because soon enough the water crock will become a swimming pool for the babies.

Their eyes should open in the next few days. The 3 white ones continue to be fat and happy, and the black one is hanging in there. We have tentatively named the black one "Lucky", because he'she will be a very lucky bun if he/she survives the shelter, then being the runt.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 13, 2008)

Loads of support for !Everything! you're doing,


----------



## Ringer (Jan 13, 2008)

Lucky is so special. It's a great name for him or her. He looks so tiny with those big pinky white babies but he's a real trooper. 

I remember the peeing of the babies. Sometimes mama must forget to lick their tummies and they need to go. The minute you touch them, they go like crazy. It only lasts for a couple of days and then ,magically it stops. 

When they start running around, you will see many pin dot poos all over. Get the whisk broom and tray ready. 

I had allbut one bunny littered trained within a couple of weeks. Little Starry insisted on going anywhere she wanted. One of her favorite places was the nice fluffy bed I bought for them. 

I can't tell you how many times that bed was washed. HA she would immediately wet in it as soon as I put it back from the dryer. She had a mind of her won that Starry, but the secret was that she was so my favorite. The runt and also the most affectionate.


----------



## osprey (Jan 16, 2008)

We lost Lucky last night.

I woke up at 4:40 this morning, and I somehow knew something was wrong. Lucky got little milk at his special feeding yesterday morning, and at his special feeding last night he would not grab onto a nipple at all. He was very weak and kind of twitchy, and he started to look deformed. His neck was too skinny and head too big, and his tiny body way too skinny. I checked on the babies at 10 PM last night, and Marilyn had kicked him out of the nest. He was lying by himself, alone in the middle of the Marchioro. I picked him up and rubbed his tiny cheeks, and put him in a corner over the snuggle safe with his brothers. He died sometime over night.

I keep telling myself he had no chance at survival, he got to live a week with us in a warm house surrounded by his siblings and his mom, at least he did not have to be executed at the shelter, but it still hurts. The other 3 look great, big full bellies, their eyes open now, lots of fur. Poor little Lucky just never had a chance. Maybe he was a double dwarf, and just so genetically messed up that his body could not grow. We'll never know, but he is at peace now, and I can stop worrying about him now.

I buried him in the back yard next to the girls' swing set, symbolic of his short relationship with the girls and our family.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 16, 2008)

:tears2:Oh, I'm sorry about lucky. I was really hoping he/she'd make it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2008)

:cry2I'm sorry you lost him. 

You are so right about his short little life. It was filled with love. His tummy got full while he could eat because of your love and help.

RIP little Lucky. In one week you touched the lives of many!


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm actually crying after having read this. I've been following this story since hearing about it and was just so grateful that you were willing to rescue that sweet mom and her precious babies. And, like so many of us, I was pulling for Lucky to survive and beat the odds...

I'm so sorry for your loss. Just know that you gave little Lucky a loving home where he could live out the last of his life wrapped up in comfort and care. That sweet baby touched my heart in a way not many can and for that I feel that I'm the lucky one. I will continue to keep mom and babies in my thoughts and prayers - and I know Lucky will be looking down on them with protective love as well.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 16, 2008)

osprey

you gave that little baby a loving home for as long as you could, and there was more there than you knew could be wrong. you did what you could, and that's all that you needed to do for lucky! i personally say thank you for being there for this little family and their horrific story of imminent death, you know?

:bunnyangel: binky free lucky, you don't need to worry anymore, osprey.

tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 16, 2008)

I am so sorry about Lucky. I really really hoped he'd make it. I know how much it hurts - whenever I lose a baby I cry and cry (I even cry about the stillborns that I've never known - so when its a baby I've tried hard to save - it hurts really bad).

If Lucky had issues - he/she would've been in pain and not had a good quality of life...and so in a way it can be a blessing. Doesn't mean it doesn't hurt us...but that is how I comfort myself...that the baby had a good life while it was with me and it knew it was loved.

But it always hurts - I'm so sorry for your loss.


Peg


----------



## Ringer (Jan 16, 2008)

Little guy had a lot of love. My little bunnies welcomed him at the bridge. Imagine the free binkying going on today! Sweet little souls all of them. I know how it feels to try your heart out to save a threatened bun. If it's not successful, it tears at your heart. 

They are all pain free and happy now. Peppermint Patty, Barney, Scampy and Lucky.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Lucky. I've been following his story and was rooting for the little fellow. At least his short life was filled with love.


----------



## osprey (Jan 18, 2008)

Time for a more pleasant update! The three babies are 11 days old today, and they have started taking some tentative steps around their nest. I will try to get a picture of the family tomorrow to post. They are about the size of the palm of my hand now (they grow so amazingly fast!), and we are trying to handle them as much as possible to get them used to people. One of the babies looks just like mom, black ears, spot on his back and two hotot eye circles. Another has white ears and two hotot eye circles. The third one has black ears and one hotot eye circle. They are starting to do "rabbity" things now, they try to scratch themselves and they fall over, it is so funny to watch.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh, I'm really sorry about Lucky. My heart just sank. Thinking about him getting kicked out of the nest and being all alone in the middle of the cage is so sad. I know Mama was doing what she needed to do, and she did a GREAT job of taking care of him, but it still breaks my heart. I'm glad he is in a place now where he can be big and strong and run through the grass and eat dandelions and play with other bunnies. He won't be forgotten!

Also, I'm glad to hear the other little babies are doing well! They sound so cute, can't wait to see pictures. Thank you for caring for them!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2008)

I came here hoping he had made it a few more days to learn you lost him is sad. In his short life he had more love than others.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2008)

It's so sad about little Lucky, but at least you gave him every chance, and he knew what it was to be loved.

I'm so pleased the others are doing well. Sounds like they could grow to be quite a handful . Is Marilyn still doing OK?

Jan


----------



## osprey (Jan 18, 2008)

I took some photos of the little family tonight. The kits have suddenly discovered that they can leave the nsest, and so now they are crawling all over, pestering mom for milk. I built a shelf in their cage for her out of 2 NIC panels that she can use as a way to get away from them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Look at those babies and that gorgeous mama!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 19, 2008)

What lovely bunnies! Just gorgeous. Does the little one with white ears have black around it's eyes, too? So cute!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh man, I am so tempted to have that whole family flown out to me! I wish I had the space. I could bond them all with Fey and have a dwarf hotot herd! :bunnyheart


----------



## Ringer (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG are they adorable! Little bandits with the masks and the one with only one eye lined in black!!! I would steal them all away. You will have a hard time letting them go. Keep the pics coming. LOVE THEM they are soooo priceless.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 20, 2008)

surprise surprise -- another rabbits online posting makes me squeal out loud.

how CUTE is this family, people? look at them! i am so happy we can watch them grow up!

:inlove::nod


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh goodness, how cute are they? Look at those little pink noses . And mom looks so proud. It doesn't bare thinking about what would have happened if you hadn't rescued them :hug:

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 20, 2008)

When I first saw that picture - that was the thought I had too - that they should all move in w/ Fey....

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oh man, I am so tempted to have that whole family flown out to me! I wish I had the space. I could bond them all with Fey and have a dwarf hotot herd! :bunnyheart


----------



## osprey (Jan 22, 2008)

We finally named the babies! We like to choose groups of related names for our litters, and since we don't know the genders of the babies yet, we chose a mountain theme. So, say hello to Denali, Lassen and Shasta!





Denali





Lassen





Shasta





The whole crew


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

I am thrilled to see those babies! I can't get over the cuteness!

When I opened this thread and hoped it was photos, I was so happy I was right! I also suddenly remembered how you got them and what their fate was.

How on Earth could someone have suggested those babies and Mama be put down? Looking at those sweet little faces - I thank the heavens you were there for them!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Major Cuteness Overload!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I might die from the cute! I want Shasta :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my- they are just a beautiful family






I am so thankful you were able to save them. They are just so lucky to be with you and your family. 

Well done helping momma raise this beautiful litter!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 23, 2008)

What a sweet little family they are! Those babies are adorable, and what a pretty little mama Marilyn is!

I first saw a posting about Marilyn on myspace and my heart really went out to her. If I wasn't all the way across the country, I would have volenteered to foster her myself. I had heard that someone took her out of the shelter where she was going to be put down, but imagion how happy I was when I saw that it was someone on RO, and now I get to login and see pictures of them all and know that they're all safe! :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm just seeing this post now. I'm very glad you were able to rescue Marilyn and her children. 

So sorry for the loss of Lucky. that brought tears to my eyes. he/she was so adorable, even though s/he passed away too young. s/he looked a lot like my buck, magic. Actually almost exactly alike. :sad::rip:

you're doing a great job with them, osprey and I wish you good luck in finding them all homes when the time I comes. If I lived closer I'da adopted little Lucky if you were to adopt him/her out. :goodluck


----------



## Ringer (Jan 25, 2008)

Love little Shasta! The Sweetest face ever. Adorable and beautiful..all


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww what a precious little family....just look at those cute wittle babies with their mummy,they are so sweet.....and bless you and your family for taking these special guys in......i'm sorry about the little black baby though,that's just sad.

Cheryl


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has said this but just so you know the Black has no chance of survival. It was a peanut. I could tell by the way he was smaller and lacking. Peanuts either die right away or live for a few weeks but the most they can live is a year and they have horrible health. They arn't geneticly right enough to live long. Now saying that I believe they are purebred Hotot Dwarfs. I have read about them and seen many breeders' sites and it isn't very easy to get a perfect marked Hotot. Most are born "mismarked"where they have spots where they shouldn't or like the black baby is mostly black/half black with white but not in a broken patturn.

The babies are very cute though :biggrin2:


----------



## osprey (Jan 27, 2008)

No new pics tonight, hopefully I'll get some tomorrow. I just wanted to note that the babies turned three weeks old today. They are nibbling mommas food, doing little baby binkies, and scooting all over the place when they get the chance. They chase momma for milk, so she spends more and more time on her shelf away from them, while they get the run of the place down below. Sometimes when she comes down to use the litterbox or grab some hay, she has to push them away!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2008)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> I don't know if anyone has said this but just so you know the Black has no chance of survival. It was a peanut.




Actually, from what we saw, we couldn't tell if it was a peanut. Size is not the only indication of having a double dwarf gene. We could ask if the hips were narrow and the head had a cone shape, and bulgingeyesand that could help determine if it was.

Although it is a possibility, we cannot post that itwas so without all of the correct information. We also cannot post that because ofthe small size of akitit is a peanut.

Some runts (small babies)are just that - runts. 

Regardless, it's very sad that the baby didn't survive.


----------



## osprey (Jan 28, 2008)

As promised, new pics!







Lassen and Denali checking out the hay basket.






Shasta on to pof the willow tunnel






A tender moment between Marilyn and Shasta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness! look at those adorable babies! I can't believe how they've grown! they're just precious!


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 29, 2008)

those precious little things!!! i'm so tempted to take a 10 hr drive to bring them home... hehehe


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2008)

Woah, they are certainly growing up fast!!!! They are just totally the cutest little things. Lassen and Denali in the basket look like they are about to do something they shouldn't 

Jan


----------



## DorkyTTx (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, they're so addorible! I want to steal Denali. 

Love Momma's name by the way! (Huge Marilyn Monroe fan)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 29, 2008)

Tender moments. The photos brightened my day. 

YOU are the star in helping them!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 31, 2008)

my little sister wanted to ssee some baby bunnies and i thought she'd love these! turns out i'm right(BTW, she likes the Tigger blanket, too) and i quote "Awww,"

they're adorable, you're an angel for taking them in!

Anna and Sissy


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 1, 2008)

AWW they are soo cute. Sad about lucky though, i love marilyns name tehe she looks like a marilyn.


----------



## osprey (Feb 1, 2008)

Marilyn and the babies are featured on The Daily Bunny today!

http://dailybunny.typepad.com/daily_bunny_d8/2008/01/family.html


----------



## osprey (Feb 4, 2008)

The babies are now a month old! Time for some new pics. I tried to sex them, I am pretty sure Shasta is a girl and Lassen and Denali are boys. I'll get a second opinion ths weekend.





Denali





Shasta





Lassen


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Lassen isn't too sure about that YELLOW bunny! :shock:LOL!

They are just precious. Each time I see them I want to just hug you~!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the pics you take of this family - they really seem to show how individual they are. Their eye markings are subtly different from each other. What are their personalities like?

Jan


----------



## katt (Feb 6, 2008)

i just have to say, i am in LOVE with Lassen

how cute are his ears!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 6, 2008)

What a beautiful - and photogenic!!!- family! They are all so lovely! And it's obvious that they are loved and spoilt rotten! I have a soft spot about these little bunnies, I'm the mom of a lovely dwarf hotot boy and I really can't take my eyes off your photos.  Marietta


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 6, 2008)

:faint:They are just absolutely gorgeous! I can't get over their story and how wonderful you are for taking them in. :bowYou ROCK! :biggrin2:


----------



## osprey (Feb 9, 2008)

I was 3 for 3 with sexing the babies! Shasta is a girl, Denali and Lassen are boys. Five weeks old today, time is really flying by.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

:shock:I can't believe it's been 5 weeks! I love them tho... any homes lined up yet?


----------



## osprey (Feb 10, 2008)

Someone has expressed a strong interest in Shasta already. We are telling people at least 3 more weeks before they are adoptable, to give them a full time with mom before they are weaned.


----------



## bluedimplett (Feb 10, 2008)

Aw, i was secretly hoping that someone would take all three together.  If, owned a home i would of. 

osprey wrote:


> Someone has expressed a strong interest in Shasta already.Â  We are telling people at least 3 more weeks before they are adoptable, to give them a full time with mom before they are weaned.


----------



## osprey (Feb 12, 2008)

I made a video of Marilyn's babies tonight. You can see it here [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=18jgzGXlQRQ[/ame]


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I LOVE the video. What a happy bunch of babies - they really brought a smile to my face 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

That just made my day 

Little bunnies binkying and playing..... ahhhh so cute!


They look really healthy and pretty!

I can't help but think back to the situation you saved them from..... it makes me sick that had you not been there, they might not be here.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't think of anything cuter than a baby bunny!! I wish I could have seen Sparky and Scooter when they were little (although I don't think Sparky was ever little, lol).


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG they just keep getting cuter! Little baby Sprites and Feys!


----------



## osprey (Feb 13, 2008)

Marilyn was quite miffed that the babies got to be stars and she was not included, so we did a video of Marilyn too. The soundtrack is "Wonder" by Natalie Merchant, because it is a wonder that she survived and managed to raise her little family. You can see the video on YouTube here [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MJv8cH3y05k[/ame]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

I think she's beautiful! 

That's some serious chinning she does! The first "box chinning" made me laugh out loud - she almost fell over!


----------



## osprey (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, it is pretty much "that's mine" and "oh yeah, this is mine too" and "hey, this is mine mine mine". She also loves tunnels, which you can get a small glimpse of in the video.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah - she likes that long box! that's the one I think she chins alllll alonggggggg the sideeeeeeee...... LOL! 

How adorable! 

I think someone really likes ear rubs too!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the set up you have for Marilyn - and she obviously loves playing in it. She really is such a sweet little girl. How wonderful to see her enjoying life to the full 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 13, 2008)

What a cute video. She's a real sweet bunny. She looks very young. Do you know how old she is?

I really must make one of those tunnels out of some boxes, they look like fun for the bunnies.

Susan


----------



## osprey (Feb 13, 2008)

That long skinny box with the three holes in it is one of the containers that FedEx ships packing tubes in. I taped the ends so it does not collapse, and the buns like to use it as a tunnel. The other boxes are just hay boxes with windows and doors cut into them.

We think Marilyn is quite young, probably around 7 months now. As my wife says, she was too young to spay, but not too young to get pregnant.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you do all the vidoes for the Rabbit Haven? I couldn't help but watch a few of them - I loved the one about "Adopt a Bunny" - the music was just so great....I think it was that one...

Peg


----------



## osprey (Feb 13, 2008)

There are four of us that make various videos for The Rabbit Haven. Our shelter advocate at one of the shelters does videos for all of her rabbits and guinea pigs, and she posts on YouTube under the account "ca490". Two of our volunteers do the slide shows of our adoptable and adopted bunnies that are on YouTube, and I do all of the music video type clips of individual bunnies or groups of bunnies. I did the "Adopt a Rabbit Today" video that you mentioned, I am glad that you enjoyed it. The music is "Happy Adoption Day" by John McCutcheon, which is very appropriate. That is the first video that I made, I had no idea what I was doing at the time. The videos are painful to do well, I lack the patience to go scene by scene and make modifications. I threw together a video of the last litter we fostered and called it "Baby Bunnies". It has gotten over 40,000 views on YouTube! People love to watch baby animals I guess.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

I loved the "Baby Bunnies" video too....but the words to the song about adoption just made me cry while I was watching the video.

You do an outstanding job with your videos. I've never been a big fan of hotots but I must admit I found myself trying to figure out where I could find space to adopt Marilyn or one of her babies and keep them. (I decided against it of course as I don't have enough space or time).

As cute as the babies are - I think Marilyn is the one who stole my heart.

Peg


----------



## osprey (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are the lyrics:

_*Happy Adoption Day*_
_words & music by John McCutcheon

Oh, who would have guessed, who could have seen
Who could have possibly known
All these roads we have traveled, the places we've been
Would have finally taken us home

Chorus:

So here's to you, three cheers to you
Let's shout it, "Hip, hip, hip, hooray!"
For, out of a world so tattered and torn,
You came to our house on that wonderful morn
And all of a sudden this family was born
Oh, happy Adoption Day!

There are those who think families happen by chance
A mystery their whole life through
But we had a voice and we had a choice
We were working and waiting for you

Chorus

No matter the name and no matter the age
No matter how you came to be
No matter the skin, we are all of us kin
We are all of us one family

Chorus
_


----------



## swanlake (Feb 13, 2008)

thats a good idea to make videos. hmmmm.... i just may have to steal that idea!


----------



## Ringer (Feb 14, 2008)

THOSE BABIES JUST BREAK MY HEART THEY ARE HEART BREAKERS. tHE JUMPS! tHE SOFTNESS OF THEM! THEY ARE SO GRACEFUL WHEN THEY MOVE AND BINKY LIKE LITTLE AIRPLANES. i LOVE THEM!

How will you ever give them up? Love at first sight.


----------



## osprey (Feb 28, 2008)

The babies are 8 weeks old on Saturday. I am a little sad because now they are adoptable, and we'll be taking them to their first adoption event this weekend. Shasta has an adoption appointment on Saturday morning, and the two boys will likely go to another foster home this weekend so that we can focus on getting Marilyn spayed and ready for her forever home. I have really grown attached to these little guys in the 2 months they have been with us, particularly Shasta. We did our job, and now they deserve a home of their own. I should have new pictures tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 28, 2008)

You saved this families life. Hands down, you're a rock star and a hero. Now they will all find a forever home, maybe separate from each other, but together they were raised and loved by you, your family, and marilyn bunroe of course. I am in sincere awe of all of them above mentioned folks. Please post more pictures tonight so we can see them just before they head off to their forever homes!

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know how you foster parents do it. I'd never be able to let them go!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm with you Bo B...I don't know how foster parents do this. I have thought about fostering. I have the space but I believe it would be to hard on my heart. Who knows, maybe when I move out of NY I'll revisit the thought and go for it.

Osprey, what a wonderful thing you have done for this bun family. You are absolutely fantabulous! :biggrin2:


----------



## osprey (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are the latest pictures of the babies, 2 months old tomorrow. Shasta has an adoption appointment to meet another bunny tommorow, we'll see how she does.

Shasta







Denali






Lassen


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2008)

They're just gorgeous.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 1, 2008)

My friend Jamie just pointed out that that stuffed animal behind Lassen is practically to scale to him...how scary would it be to have a stuffed human doll that was YOUR height right behind YOU?

HAHA.

Osprey let us know if Shasta gets her forever home tomorrow!!!

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

How did the adoption event go? Did they all get adopted?

How's mama doing without them around? Is she depressed? Happy?

Peg


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 1, 2008)

They are so darling. What a lucky bunch to have fostered. I miss the YouTube videos most of the time so it's great to see the still poses on RO!! 
~~~~~~~~~~

BoBBunny: - That just made my day 
Little bunnies binkying and playing..... ahhhh so cute!
They look really healthy and pretty!
I can't help but think back to the situation you saved them from..... it makes me sick that had you not been there, they might not be here.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Little Sprite's and Fey's. - naturestee
-----------------------------

:goodjob:stork: :yeahthat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 1, 2008)

I just watched Marilyn's video on YouTube and bawled my eyes out! She's such a lovely girl, I hope she gets a home soon... And the babies too, of course. Then I went to the Rabbit Haven web site and drooled over the bunnies. They're all so cute and sound so sweet! I especially like Buddha and Haus and Honey and Sunshine and Madison... How do people who live near large bunny rescues like this pick which rabbit to take home?!


----------



## osprey (Mar 1, 2008)

Shasta was adopted today! SHe was adopted in a very good bunny home as the companion for a little netherland dwarf boy. They seemed to get along well, I hope the bond is strong and lasts long enough for her to be spayed. The two boys Denali and Lassen went home with Auntie Heather so that Marilyn can rest and get ready for her spay surgery. Marilyn will be with us for a while until she is recovered from her spay and ready for adoption.

I miss the babies, but I always miss my fosters when they leave. It is best for them and for Marilyn that they be separated, and I cannot house them separately. Marilyn seems fine, less skittish without feeling she needs to protect the babies. She even gave me a kiss tonight!


----------



## osprey (Mar 3, 2008)

I am quite happy with how Mailyn is doing. The babies have been gone for two days now, and Marilyn's personality has changed, mostly for the better. She is much easier to handle now, she does not grunt and fuss when I try to pick her up out of her pen. She is also much more affectionate with us, liking to be petted more. She even gave me a kiss on the nose!

She will be spayed in the next couple of weeks, and then she'll be fully adoptable. I don't know yet if she'll go to another foster home once she recovers from her surgery.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad Shasta was adopted! She's such a cutie. Glad to hear that Marilyn is adjusting well to having her babies apart from her. Thank you for giving her a safe place to raise her little family! I hope Denali and Lassen and Marilyn get great homes ASAP. I'll be checking this thread!


----------



## osprey (Mar 9, 2008)

Lassen was adopted yesterday! Only Denali (and Marilyn of course) is still looking for his permanent home.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2008)

Hooray for Lassen! I'll bet Denali is adopted any day now! Is Marilyn available for adoption now, or is she going to get a bit more rest first? I saw her on the Save A Bunny web site last week. So sweet. I have a think for Monroe bunnies, my new bunny to be is named Monroe and has her beauty mark. My boyfriend and I really like little miss Marilyn Bunroe too and wish her the best.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm really happy they are getting homes. It's just tearing my heart a bit knowing that we might not get to see them anymore.

I'm just so happy that you are in the world and truly made a difference for them.


----------



## osprey (Mar 22, 2008)

Shasta's new family sent me a picture of her and her new beau, BunBuns.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 22, 2008)

Ohh, so cuuuute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 22, 2008)

Aww, they look like a perfect match 

Jan


----------



## osprey (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, my part in the Marilyn saga is over. Marilyn moved out today and went home to a new foster site. It is very strange looking over at her side of the living room and not seeing those little black ears pointing at me. She had a couple of people interested in her at our adoption show today, so I am confident that she will be adopted soon.

Shasta and her beau stopped by today to get their nails done. What a great bunny family she found for herself. They are totally devote to their bunnies, they will provide her with a great home.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

Aw, you must miss your bunny family now they have all gone . But they have all done so well - I hope that Marilyn soon finds her forever home too. You must have great satisfaction knowing that they all have happy lives ahead of them now, instead of the alternative without your help 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow I am so happy for you that you were able to help this beautiful little family find some wonderful homes. They are truly blessed that you stepped in to help them.

I will miss seeing their pics but I know they are all in great homes. Keep us posted!


----------



## osprey (Apr 25, 2008)

Marilyn is back! At least for a little while, anyway. Marilyn's foster mom needed to be "bunny free" for a few weeks, so she is back with us, just as sweet as ever. She has an appointment with an adoptive family tomorrow night, we'll see how she does. There is a remote chance that she will be paired with her son Denali. We'll see how she does. She cannot stay here too long, 'cause then I'll never want to let her go.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 25, 2008)

I've missed quite a few posts from this blog!

Aww, I will miss this family.. this blog truly got to me emotionally, especially poor Lucky. I was secretly hoping that you'd keep the family so that we'd get endless updates :biggrin2:


----------



## JamesCarden (Apr 25, 2008)

what an awesome story! I love this!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww, I hope everything works out OK for Marilyn - at least she wasn't away from you too long, so she shouldn't be too upset. It would be neat if she got to be with Denali 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2008)

*osprey wrote:*


> She cannot stay here too long, 'cause then I'll never want to let her go.


Maybe she was meant to be with your family????


----------



## osprey (Apr 26, 2008)

Marilyn was adopted tonight! She was adopted by a really great family, with two sons almost the same age as my daughters. When I took her out of the carrier tonight, the boys completely fell in love with her. They may try to adopt a companion for her soon, too. The Dad of the family was full of excellent questions, listened to my adoption spiel with great attention, and really wants what is best for Marilyn. All in all, I am very pleased with her new family.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

Did you tell them about the forum? Any chance they'll be joining and we can see pics of her???


----------



## osprey (Apr 26, 2008)

I told them about both RO and BinkyBunny.com as places to go for good information. They are first time bunny owners, and I think a little overwhelmed by information! I hope to get email updates from them, they live very close to me.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 26, 2008)

Hooray for Marilyn's adoption! I really hope her new family posts on the forum, I want to see more Marilyn pictures and hear how she's doing!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2008)

Excellent news . And how could they not fall in love with her - she's gorgeous !

Jan


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 27, 2008)

i'm not gonna lie osprey...i wanted YOU to keep her <3

Tracy


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww thats great news! And as much as your family loves her-her being adoptedopens up a space for another bunny who is truly in need


----------



## osprey (Jul 5, 2008)

The saga of Marilyn and her family has finally come to a close. Denali was adopted today!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2008)

What an awesome success story! I'm glad it was shared with us, as well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

*What a great day in so many ways and so sad to hear she's gone away! *

*osprey wrote: *


> The saga of Marilyn and her family has finally come to a close. Denali was adopted today!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2008)

This has been the most wonderful success story . So many bunnies saved, and giving happiness to their new families. Love it!!

Jan


----------

